
Ask HN: Is there a Google for searching website source code? - tootahe45
If a website was referencing a JS file at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;evil.com&#x2F;keylog.js, how could I see how many other sites this is embedded in?
======
r721
Here: [https://publicwww.com/](https://publicwww.com/)

------
brainomite
I hate to say it but Bing (ew) actually added this support recently.
[https://blogs.bing.com/search-quality-
insights/2018-07/Intel...](https://blogs.bing.com/search-quality-
insights/2018-07/Intelligent-search-Coding-answers-at-your-fingertips)

------
dbielik
[https://nerdydata.com](https://nerdydata.com)

------
ed
Builtwith may be helpful

